
After false Hawaii missile notice, FCC launches investigation - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/after-false-hawaii-missile-notice-fcc-launches-investigation/
======
mrlyc
> HI-EMA did not have an automated way to send a cancellation of an "event"
> message, so it had to issue one manually.

Why is this kind of engineering so common in the US? Another example would be
the No Fly List which, until recently, was almost impossible to get off,
whether one had been added by security personnel or a grumpy airline employee.
Where is the worst case analysis?

